# Delonghi ECP35.31 water not coming out



## Shadows (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi Sifu, I hope someone able to help me. I have a Delonghi ECP 35.31 and the problem is water not coming out from diffuser but after I took out diffuser and valve spring (photo), the water runs through. The steamer works fine, plenty of pressure. Anyone having this issue before? please advice which part should I replace. Thanks!

Testing without diffuser and spring valve


----------



## Shadows (Sep 1, 2020)

SOLVED! Found red silicone inside solenoid valve damaged. Thanks!


----------



## COvefefefe (Sep 14, 2020)

I have the same problem. Where is the solanoid valve?


----------



## Nibber (Feb 8, 2021)

I also had this issue on a 33.21, there's 2 small red valves inside the "safety valve" one of which is a disk with an extrusion coming from the middle - don't take the safety valve apart because it's a hassle, just replace the whole assembly (~£14) just a above the solenoid.

Read this review : https://www.yourspares.co.uk/parts/ys752967/delonghi-coffee-machine-safety-valve-for-vibratory-pump-1331045.aspx


----------



## Negin (9 mo ago)

@Shadows Hello, I have exactly same problem, can you tell me how to solve it ? The video is not available
Thanks a lot in advance


----------

